# Goat pregnant unsure of kidding date



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

One of my nannies got bred and I didn't catch it she lost her mucus plug and the kids r active how much longer do u figure


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Really can't say. Some can lose the plug up to a month before kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You can usually start feeling kids around 6 weeks before the due date (and even then not all the time). 
Will this be her first kidding? Is her udder filling up yet?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> You can usually start feeling kids around 6 weeks before the due date (and even then not all the time).
> Will this be her first kidding? Is her udder filling up yet?


Her other starting to feel not fully filled this is like fourth since I have had her she always spits out twins and the kids I can feel them really good they are kicking and pushing against my hand when I feel her belly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you remember how quickly her udder filled with previous pregnancies? Usually after the first kidding they'll stay pretty consistent with when in the pregnancy to fill.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Do you remember how quickly her udder filled with previous pregnancies? Usually after the first kidding they'll stay pretty consistent with when in the pregnancy to fill.


It usually filled in the last month last four weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures of her back end tail up naturally may help a little.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey21 said:


> It usually filled in the last month last four weeks


Then I'd say she's less than a month away from kidding.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Pictures of her back end tail up naturally may help a little.


I'll see if I can get u a pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Picture is not clear enough.

I do see an udder, but her belly doesn't look preggo. No baby bumps.

Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Is she a deep doe, maybe she is hiding them? 

Does like to keep you guessing, best of luck.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

ArborGoats said:


> Is she a deep doe, maybe she is hiding them?
> 
> Does like to keep you guessing, best of luck.


She is a deep doe her belly goes down not out I'll take a few more to show u


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not good at telling from pictures like some of these experts are, I'm sorry. I'm wondering if they have access to a quality loose mineral mix?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness, she is really deep.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Goodness, she is really deep.


Yes that's why I'm having a hard time telling she is a older doe


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I'm not good at telling from pictures like some of these experts are, I'm sorry. I'm wondering if they have access to a quality loose mineral mix?


The big pen does the single pens don't I mix with feed for them.her coat is rough I have wormed them idk how to get the coat to smooth out


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is more than a cosmetic question. Coats and tails are an indication of overall health and with her kidding soon, you want her healthy

My first thought is mineral deficiency. What minerals do you give? I'll look it up if you can tell me the name. Can you give her loose minerals free choice instead of mixed with her feed?

My second thought is external parasites. When did you worm, what did you worm with, and how did you administer it?

My third thought is back to minerals again. A 5 mg dose, every week, of a product called Replamin Plus gel could make certain she has the mineral boost to have a strong healthy kidding.

Here is a link for the product

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with mariarose.

Woe, your doe does carry quite low, that looks like a baby bump or so to me or she has a full end of the day rumen.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> This is more than a cosmetic question. Coats and tails are an indication of overall health and with her kidding soon, you want her healthy
> 
> My first thought is mineral deficiency. What minerals do you give? I'll look it up if you can tell me the name. Can you give her loose minerals free choice instead of mixed with her feed?
> 
> ...


I work with cydectin cattle pour on and have had good results and I give the champions choice trace mineral salt they love it


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> This is more than a cosmetic question. Coats and tails are an indication of overall health and with her kidding soon, you want her healthy
> 
> My first thought is mineral deficiency. What minerals do you give? I'll look it up if you can tell me the name. Can you give her loose minerals free choice instead of mixed with her feed?
> 
> ...


I give the worker orally 5cc for adults 3 cc for kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you giving for minerals?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What are you giving for minerals?


I give them the trace mineral salt free choice is that wrong do I need switch to something else


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You should switch them to free choice loose minerals. Manna Pro is ok and available at most Tractor Supplies. Better ones are Wind and Rain Storm Purina (for cows), Cargill Onyx Right Now, and Sweetlix. But you have to really look to find those.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler is correct.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You should switch them to free choice loose minerals. Manna Pro is ok and available at most Tractor Supplies. Better ones are Wind and Rain Storm Purina (for cows), Cargill Onyx Right Now, and Sweetlix. But you have to really look to find those.


Ok I'll try that


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You should switch them to free choice loose minerals. Manna Pro is ok and available at most Tractor Supplies. Better ones are Wind and Rain Storm Purina (for cows), Cargill Onyx Right Now, and Sweetlix. But you have to really look to find those.


Ok I'll try that


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

What do sunken eyes indicate I notice this morning her eyes look sunken


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunken eyes are probably serious dehydration. Is she drinking and peeing normally? If the water is really cold, they offering warm water. If she is eating the loose minerals, she may need more water.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Sunken eyes are probably serious dehydration. Is she drinking and peeing normally? If the water is really cold, they offering warm water. If she is eating the loose minerals, she may need more water.


I agree! Super dehydrated!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Get liquid in her fast ! Mollases in warm water, it will also give her energy. Electrolites will also do the same give her A LOT


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Samamtha said:


> Get liquid in her fast ! Mollases in warm water, it will also give her energy. Electrolites will also do the same give her A LOT


Her water is full I don't understand why she is dehydrated I gave her the mix u told me and she sucked it down should I just let het drink til she won't drink anymore


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Honey21 said:


> Her water is full I don't understand why she is dehydrated


If her water is full, that is probably why she is severely dehydrated. She hasn't been drinking.

If she will drink electrolytes then let her, it may save her life. Good luck.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> If her water is full, that is probably why she is severely dehydrated. She hasn't been drinking.
> 
> If she will drink electrolytes then let her, it may save her life. Good luck.


Thank u


Honey21 said:


> Her water is full I don't understand why she is dehydrated I gave her the mix u told me and she sucked it down should I just let het drink til she won't drink anymore


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Mariarose and try and get her to drink electrolytes. That would be better for her but if all you can get her to drink is the molasses and water go for it just be careful she doesn’t get the runs over it or it’s not going to help her. It is going to take a lot of fluids in her. Tube her if you have to. Dehydration will kill fast. Also a dehydrated goat won’t eat like they should so her being fairly heavy bred could turn into pregnancy toxemia fast


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

let her drink as much as she wants


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Samamtha said:


> let her drink as much as she wants


 of the electrolites the most mollases water at a time is one quart


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Does she have a fever?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post photos of her eyes?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pinch her skin and pull it up, then release. If it goes back to normal in less than 3 seconds, she’s not dehydrated(or at least not badly enough to give her sunken eyes.) If it stays tented and doesn’t smooth out, she’s dehydrated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, very good advice here.

Drench her more, she needs it. 
Or get a vet to give her an IV.

In reality goats can drink two to three gallons water daily, but can get some if grazing on green pasture or after a rain. A 100-pound goat needs at least a gallon of liquid a day. She is in serious danger.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How is she


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She looks good today eat all her hay still hasn't touched the water I left last nite but her eyes r not sunken


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok she has had her kids and I have another chat on them bout the mother not being morherly


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe because she is not feeling well...some folks find that their goats like Gatorade. BOSE (black oil sunflower seeds) can help with rough coats--a small handful mixed in her daily grain or goat chow. Hope it all works out.

Also, how old is she? Do you think she is just getting too old for kidding? Were the babies a normal size?


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Rough coat and fish tail (loss of hair) is copper deficiency. Can find copasure online. Copper bolus every 4-6 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fine


----------

